# most expats



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

hi every 1 we just come back from paphos can u tell tell me is the paphos kato coral bay area where most expats are living as my wife want to live where there is alot of english and cyproit togeather :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> hi every 1 we just come back from paphos can u tell tell me is the paphos kato coral bay area where most expats are living as my wife want to live where there is alot of english and cyproit togeather :clap2:


Kato Paphos is predominantly Cypriot while Coral Bay is predominantly British and other nationalities.

Veronica


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks is that ur website under ur name at the bottom


----------



## Orbit (Jun 28, 2009)

*Expats in Paphos*

Hi 

There are a lot of expats in Paphos, Coral Bay and the villages around that area such as Tala.

The is a UK Expats Club on the road between Paphos and Coral Bay.

Hope this answers your question

Regards

Orbit


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Most villages around Paphos have a good mix of Cypriots and British Expats. Some more expats than others such as Peyia, some less such as Lysos although even some the more remote villages such as Kinousa or Anoygra have some foreigners and English living there.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We are every where lol but only few in the inland villages, coral bay is nice very holiday place 
nice hotels get all your uk entertainment, food ect, some nice villas further out.
the villages nr to paphos have a good mix.


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

does anyone know of any expat places in Nicosia?? 

thanks 

x


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We live up in the mountains and although know that there are expats in the area have had no luck in actually contacting any of them.


----------

